# HL 7" Lift - installed!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Got the lift today about 10:30a. we had it done by 5:30p

here's some pics of the lift as it was. it came with 2 EXTRA rear lower a-arms. 

The original owner made one modification to the rear brackets that I'm going to put back the way it was designed.

So far I like the height. Feels stable, not really tippy. Wheelies super easy.

on to the pics..











Showing the difference in a stock brute axle and the gorilla











Here's the rear part that he modded. if you look you can see that he drilled a new hole for the shock to mount in a moves in location.
In doing that, he cut the top flat pieces shorter so now new ones have to be made if i want the move the shocks back out so they are vertical.



























































You can see the extra lower rears on the wall. that whole wall there is the "wall of stock brute parts". everything ive taken off is on the wall. 



















oh and for those who wanted to know, the optional storage canister WILL and DOES fit with this lift installed.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's some measurements I took

Floor boards











rear rack









handlebars










Front rack










front diff










rear diff


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks sick Steve now get them springs done like I told ya


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

looks sweet man, good job :rockn:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

oh btw, where did you get the tow hitch?? i like that


----------



## railroad_stud (Jan 20, 2010)

^^at any parts store.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks dang good Phree! :rockn:


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

looks real good


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Good man...where did you get it at? I like the looks of that a LOT better than the Gorilla lift.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

local guy here was selling it. i like the looks of it too.
just gotta get the rear put back to design.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

man that is bad a$$ now we need a action video
LET IT EAT


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks good man. Looks like some milk in the diff though. Better keep an eye on those things guys.. TRUST ME!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you know what the was the reason for modifying it?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think by moving the shock mounts inward, you get a softer and more flexible ride.. maybe the guy was trying to get some articulation out of it... 

btw, looks SWEET!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

how much lift did u get over just havin a 2 in lift


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats gonna be a goin' dude fo' sho' mayne!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> how much lift did u get over just havin a 2 in lift


 never mind i searched back and found my answer . was the price worth the 3in u gained?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> how much lift did u get over just havin a 2 in lift


before

Floorboards: 19.75
Front Diff: 17
Rear Diff: 18
Front Rack: 45
Rear Rack: 45.5
Handlebars: 53 


After

Floorboards: 21.25
Front diff: 20
rear diff: 20 
Front Rack: 47.25
Rear Rack: 46
Handlebars: 56


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I dunno about the price for the gain in clearance but the gain in appearance is definitely worth it.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks sweet! Nice job. :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good Steve.:bigok:

Wonder how well the boots are gonna hold up to trail riding?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: Looks awesome Phree


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man. Kind of wish I would have kept my 6 inch longer than taking it off a bike and selling it. Would have liked to installed it and made a ride with it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> Looking good Steve.:bigok:
> 
> Wonder how well the boots are gonna hold up to trail riding?


i rode it on the street for a while. the joints are whisper quiet.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good deal. Just keep an eye on them the first few times you ride it.

I'm ready to see it in the beaver pond!! :rockn:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

For those asking about the ground clearance, with the modification that the guy made to the rear of the lift, he is losing probably another inch at the rear. Look at the rear of mine and his. When he takes care of this, it will add a little more. 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Lookin Good Phree 

I was gonna say too that you should gain another inch or so once you get those shocks vertical.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think it will too 
i hope to fix that real soon.


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

your brute looks awesome.can it be trail ridden for any distance?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

That's really all I do with my bike is trail. He will be fine.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

1bigforeman said:


> That's really all I do with my bike is trail. He will be fine.


How's the steering on yours? It takes a lot more area and time to turn around now!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> How's the steering on yours? It takes a lot more area and time to turn around now!


 
i was goin to ask yall that question too. with my 4" takes some more room to turn or turn around....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i was shocked at the difference.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea me too .. which it was when i had the 30's mounted now i the 32's mounted it maybe worse i hope not..lol... will have pic posted soon and the heights are probably goin to be the same as drillers since its the same setup


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice! :rockn: when we goin ridin?!?!?!?!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That looks awesome man.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You'll need twice the room now for steering...


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations Steve, that´s a good looking "Green Monster" enjoy it man


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Sic Bro:rockn:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

looks good. i like the orange and hunter green 

man i had 24" to the floorboard with my gorilla 6". i figured u would have about the same. 

and on the steering. it SUCKS lol. i think an 18 wheeler has a better turnin radius LMFAO


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks great man. It's about time you put some 32" Terminators on that beast !!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot my cvt would be screamin!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sheez, he would nail it and break every axle at once.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^^ain't that the truth, them things are too heavy


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that'd be an awsome tire for a lifted tracker


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Looks awesome! i'm jealous, thats a mod I definetly need to do! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

so no issues with this lift and trail riding?? i woulda thought(no offense) that you would have had more lift outta it than that.... but if its a lift that you can trail ride and not worry about boots then its worth every penny


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i havent trail ridden it yet. remember the rear is a bit shorter cause the shocks are angled in at the tops. he also made adjustments to lower it slightly in the front for the same purpose. I have the front fixed normal though.
I took no offense bro! no worries there.


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

how much wider did it make the bike....you think its over 55'' wide...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I measured 54 to 55 inches wide.


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

cool so it would fit on a 5x8 trailer no prob..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes itll fit just fine


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

ive been wanting one for awhile.....but after seein yours i think im going to have to bite the bullet and get one lol....how wide it would be was my only worry...because i just bought a new 5x8 trailer....and dident know if it would fit


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the look of a lifted Brute...x2 on the action video. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

got the rear fixed. gained an inch. got 21 at rear diff now


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks really good!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thank you, sir! I'm happy the rear is fixed!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah, it looked good before but mo bettah now!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> thank you, sir! I'm happy the rear is fixed!


 i wish i could gain an inch or two


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> i wish i could gain an inch or two


drink more koolaid :bigok:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Or take some of those enhancement pills. Walker said they worked great.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

dont take the pills!! I couldn't stand to see smiling Bob on here as much as I see him on TV already!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea dont take them i took 3 and had to go to emergecy room .. but on the other hand all the nurses wanted to take care of me...lol


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dont go camping with these guys!!! lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Masher said:


> Or take some of those enhancement pills. Walker said they worked great.


 yea but only his head got big


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

BTW i was talkin about an inch or two of lift not bick (d)


----------



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Exceptional orange and green are well now wait a few videos to see the monster


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

omelet was helping daddy do some work!


----------



## bruteforman (Aug 27, 2009)

your gonna have to get a bigger jack...lol...or put a lift on the jack


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

Phree,that bike is so high, for a second i thought that was u with your hoodie on. The bike looks awesome dude!!


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

Do like my dad did.....teach her how to fix stuff so u dont have too. Now when something breaks he askes me to fix it. when i ask him to help me all he says is i can figure it out or im smarter about stuff than him, just so he doesnt have to help. Smart of him i guess...


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you put the lift to the test yet?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep i did today. i can tell you guys.i rode it pretty hard on the trails. speeding, launching off jumps. the boots never got heated up to the point of damage. they got pretty warm but never to where i couldnt hold on to it. I think this lift is quite trailable.

the gorilla axles held up good. You shoulda seen some of the tallest rooted up hills we had to climb. full throttle spinning and grabbing.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well it sounds like the lift handled great. i think it'll work for my needs and wants. From what i can find searching around the 4-6" lifts have some axle and boot issues. And the HL 7" or the Catvos 8" are good trail lifts. I just had my taxes done so it's time to start looking for one of the two lifts.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Brute2469 said:


> Well it sounds like the lift handled great. i think it'll work for my needs and wants. From what i can find searching around the 4-6" lifts have some axle and boot issues. And the HL 7" or the Catvos 8" are good trail lifts. I just had my taxes done so it's time to start looking for one of the two lifts.


Well if you got a good return you shouldn't have any problems finding one. If your like me and value shopping then happy hunting. I have been looking for a swap your stock plus 1000 or 1500 complete deal on one for a long time and haven't found it yet. Not on a 7 or 8 inch that is. I see some 4" lifts around 1000 from time to time and some 6" for 1000-1500 but no 7 or 8 which is what I want.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

zacksbf said:


> Well if you got a good return you shouldn't have any problems finding one. If your like me and value shopping then happy hunting. I have been looking for a swap your stock plus 1000 or 1500 complete deal on one for a long time and haven't found it yet. Not on a 7 or 8 inch that is. I see some 4" lifts around 1000 from time to time and some 6" for 1000-1500 but no 7 or 8 which is what I want.


I been looking a little as well with no luck. I seen a 8" a while back but at that time was thinking of the 4". But the guy was asking almost full price. I may have to just bite the bullet and buy one new and the HL is 1k cheaper than Catvos 8". I was also wanting to get some 31" so i may shop a little bit more for a used lift if i can find one. But since they seem to be hard to find that should of been a clue that those are pretty good lifts.


----------

